# NM Rail Runner to use B20 Biodiesel



## DaveKCMO (Jul 31, 2006)

from Green Car Congress...



> New Mexico’s new Rail Runner commuter train will use a B20 blend of biodiesel supplied by Amigo Petroleum, beginning immediately. The Rail Runner is one of the first commuter rail systems in the country to use biodiesel.
> The Rail Runner’s five locomotives are diesel-electric MP36PH-3Cs built by Motive Power Inc. in Boise, Idaho. Rail Runner locomotives produce about 3,600 horsepower and are capable of running speeds in excess of 100 mph.


----------



## sechs (Aug 1, 2006)

Any idea what the price difference will be for them?


----------



## battalion51 (Aug 1, 2006)

You know I'd be interested to know if the manufacturer's warranty is effected by the use of biodiesel. It'll be interesting to see if any of the major carriers follow suit with this.


----------



## Guest_GP35_* (Aug 1, 2006)

Current biodiesel fuel cost $5 a gallon. Plans are in the works to build a bio-fuel refinery to lower the cost to

$1 a gallon.


----------



## sechs (Aug 2, 2006)

About what are they paying now for standard diesel fuel?


----------



## MichiganFoamer (Aug 19, 2006)

Guest_GP35_, where are you coming up with those numbers? My local fuel stop has regular #2 for 3.05/gal, B20 for 3.02, and B99 for 2.99! Far cry from $5 I'd say!!!!


----------

